# [PDF] - Regelungstechnik



## Kurt (29 März 2005)

Da gibt es von *Ingo Marksteiner* aus 38527 Meine OT Bechtsbüttel
ein meiner Ansicht nach interessantes PDF zum Thema *Regelungstechnik*.

Ich habe Ingo gefragt und...



> Hallo Kurt
> 
> Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass die Unterlagen frei verteilt werden.
> Allerdings habe ich meine Homepage etwas umgestaltet, so dass ein Download von der
> ...


ingo@fishing-penguins.de


Im PDF finden sich in verständlicher Form viele Antworten zu 
Fragen die hier im Forum öfters mal auftauchen.

Kurt

_korr: Jetzt wirklich ein ZIP_


----------



## ralfm (29 März 2005)

Hallo,

ich kann das zip nicht öffnen  

Grüße
ralfm


----------



## GobotheHero (29 März 2005)

yo dito ....  :shock:


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 März 2005)

Hallo,
bei mir hat es funktioniert, schönen Dank, ist ein guter Leitfaden.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Zottel (29 März 2005)

Das Ding ist nicht mit Zip sondern mit rar komprimiert. Wer Schwierigkeiten hat, sollte die Endung in .rar ändern.


----------



## GobotheHero (29 März 2005)

Ahoi,

mit WinZip ging es nicht.

Einfach mit z.B. WinRAR öffnen dann geht es  

Edit: Da war einer schneller


----------



## Kurt (29 März 2005)

Sorry
Ojeh da hab ich aber gemurxt   

kurt


----------



## ralfm (29 März 2005)

Hallo,
na danke   nur für die *.pdf-Ausgabe lasse ich gerne das Paket inputenc weg :wink: 

Grüße
ralfm


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2005)

Hallo,

kann ich mir die Datei auch irgendwo herunterladen?

Danke!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kann ich mir die Datei auch irgendwo herunterladen?
> 
> Danke!



Der erste Beitrag enthält den Anhang. Als angemeldeter 
Benutzer können Sie den auch sehen und runterladen ... 
also einfach registrieren ;-)


----------

